

Access Google search in China via Amazon S3 - panarky
https://s3-ap-southeast-1.amazonaws.com/google.cn/index.html

======
dsl
[http://www.blockedinchina.net/?siteurl=s3-ap-
southeast-1.ama...](http://www.blockedinchina.net/?siteurl=s3-ap-
southeast-1.amazonaws.com)

Awesome. You got all of S3 blocked.

~~~
bx_
I'm in China and noticed this! Tried to download a PDF from S3 and it took at
least 5 tries before I could get it.

------
greatfire
Not true. S3 is not blocked in China. Yet. That Blocked in China site is crap
but I know we are biased.

[https://en.greatfire.org/s3-ap-
southeast-1.amazonaws.com](https://en.greatfire.org/s3-ap-
southeast-1.amazonaws.com)

------
UnclePeepingSam
Why not promote DuckDuckGo / Tor and something like that to void the
censorship and the surveillance from both of the governments? Why so addicted
to Google search, I am wondering, especially for those with sufficient
technical skills...

~~~
greatfire
It's not a "let's promote Google" thing. It's a "let's show the authorities
that they cannot block every site" thing. For most people, Tor does not work
in China.

~~~
UnclePeepingSam
It is also important to deface the authorities and their partners' illegal,
human rights-violated surveillance. Since Google yields to NSA (more or less),
it is much better to replace it with so far innocent one... Let's show the
coerced IT company that they should not assist the authorities with
wrongdoing.

~~~
greatfire
I could replace it with DuckDuckGo except it's not blocked. Maybe I should
replace it with Facebook or Twitter, yeah?

~~~
UnclePeepingSam
Thanks for your effort. It seems like duckduckgo is blocked according to the
test:
[http://www.blockedinchina.net/?siteurl=duckduckgo.com](http://www.blockedinchina.net/?siteurl=duckduckgo.com)
But if it is indeed accessible then do not bother accessing google search.
Blocked by the authority is annoying but under the surveillance of the
authority is also sick. Do not lead the Chinese netizen into another villain's
hand, thx!

------
yzzxy
Why would one not set up a tunnel? Honest question.

~~~
2510c39011c5
They are are studying techniques that could identify encrypted traffic…Such as
in,

www.atlantis-press.com/php/paper-details.php?id=9963

and

security.riit.tsinghua.edu.cn/share/classify_encrypted.pdf

they would simply block or disrupt anything that is encrypted, but perhaps
would allow pass to those who agree to cooperate with the censorship (by using
a white list)...

